# Wechselstromzwischenzähler



## NetteMann (8. März 2008)

Weis jemand wie der einsatz heißt den man braucht wenn man einen Stromzähler in einen Verteilerkasten (Sicherungskasten) bauen will?


----------



## NetteMann (9. März 2008)

So viele...


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

was für ein Verteilerkasten (in welchem Umfeld) ist das denn? Und was meinst du mit "Einsatz" genau? Was hast du überhaupt vor? An einem Hauptverteiler sollte man nicht rumspielen, sondern das einen Fachmann erledigen lassen.

Grüße, D.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. März 2008)

Bitte schreib mal genau was du wo vor hast zu machen.
Also einen Zwischenzähler anzuschliesen ist kein alzugroßes Hexenwerk, aber ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse kann das auch gefährlich werden.


----------



## hela (14. März 2008)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> ... kann das auch gefährlich werden.


Nicht nur das.
Im Schadensfall zahlt die Versicherung bei Eigenmontage ohne Nachweis der fachlichen Kompetenz sicherlich keinen müden Euro. Und wenn man Pech hat, dann wird man womöglich auch noch zivil-/strafrechtlich belangt.


----------



## Serpentiner (14. März 2008)

... und auch strafrechtlich - wenn jemand zu Schaden kommt ...


----------

